

Anonymous Hacks Stratfor, Leaks Over 90,000 Credit Cards - Technews24
http://thetechjournal.com/internet/web-security/anonymous-hacks-stratfor-leaks-over-90000-credit-cards.xhtml

======
dangrossman
"Anonymous did not attack Stratfor"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3391895>

